# Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig



## y0sh1 (28 Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Computerbetrug.de-Communtiy,

es fing so an, dass ich halt eine E-Mail bekam mit dem Inhalt 
"


> _Beitragsrechnung:
> Zugang vom 14.11.2007 bis 14.11.2008
> 
> Nettobetrag: 58.78 EUR
> ...



Ihr wisst ja... Also ich bin 16 Jahre alt und habe halt nur mein Geburtsdatum geändert ohne Einwilligung meiner Eltern.
Ich hab es denen versucht zu erklären, ohne Erfolg natürlich. Daraufhin bekam ich also erneut eine Email in dem drin stand dass ich den ein Altersnachweis schicken soll. Also hab ich mein Personalausweis hingeschickt.
Jetzt kommt die wichtige E-Mail : 
"


> Sehr geehrter Kunde, sehr geehrte Kundin,
> 
> _Sofern Sie der Ansicht sind, das Verhalten von Ihnen (Ihres Kindes) stelle keinen Betrugstatbestand dar, weil insofern kein Vorsatz vorlege, irren Sie. Als rechtskräfitge Beispiel seien hier nur die Urteile des Amtsgericht Lemgo (24 Ds-42 Js 1277/06), sowie des Amtsgericht Nordenham (5 Ds 220 Js 36024/06) angeführt, in denen das Gericht einen Betrug angenommen hat und den jeweiligen Verurteilten eine Schadenswiedergutmachung auferlegt hat.
> 
> ...


Was ist eure Meinung ? Hab ich jetzt Pech und bekomm eine Anzeige oder was ist jetzt die Folge?


----------



## y0sh1 (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*



y0sh1 schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


Neuste E-Mail :



> "
> Sollte sich bei einer weiteren Überprüfung Ihrer persönlichen Daten herausstellen, dass sich eine minderjährige Person bei dem Service Ultimat Portal angemeldet hat, ist von einem Betrugsdelikt auszugehen. In diesem Fall hätte sich gegenfalls eine minderjährige Person eine Leistung erschlichen, die Ihr nicht hätte bereitgestellt werden dürfen. Hier behalten wir uns die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige vor. Die dabei anfallenden Mehrkosten und Auslagen sind gegen Sie geltend zu machen.
> "


----------



## dvill (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Schwachsinnige Mahndrohschreiben schlagen hier regelmäßig auf.

Einfach mal lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

FTP-World?
Es gab auch mal was mit Filmen, mit Autos und früher nette Würgeschlangendialer (p2p-portal).
Ein Rostocker, der mit der Zeit ging.

edit
Ach jetzt weiß ich's wieder... Das waren die Jungs, die Abmahnungen verschickt haben... wegen angeblicher Downloads angeblicher Warez.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=187358&highlight=netava#post187358
insbesondere
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=187383#post187383


----------



## katzenjens (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Hallo y0sh1,

keine Panik, alles heisse Luft von denen. Trotzdem die Eltern einweihen, falls nicht schon geschehen. Zu den Drohungen des Anbieters dieses lesen...
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...funden-deutschlands-kurioseste-inkassobriefe/
Zum Thema Minderjährig: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iqVVUx9ygqw

Diese Nutzlosanbieter werden weder Strafanzeige noch Zivilverfahren anleiern, da würden die selbst auf die Nase fallen. Daher bleibts beim Drohen...

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Switch (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Lieber Roockie, meine Tochter- auch minderjährig- hat sich aus Versehen auch dort angemeldet. Sie hat sich nie mit ihren Zugangsdaten eingeloggt! Nach 2 Wochen saß ich schreiend am PC, weil plötzlich eine Rechnung über 72 € kam. Haben eine Jura-Studentin in der Familie, welche mir ein saftiges Schreiben gemacht hat. Die Antwort kam prompt - eine weitere Mahnung wegen AGB blablabla. Man sieht, dass die Antworten schon vorgegeben sind, denn es wird gar nicht auf deine Anfragen usw. eingegangen. Wir sind nun einen Schritt weiter gegangen und haben alles überprüfen lassen. [.........] Also laß dich auf keine Diskussionen ein. Es wird noch einige Zeit dauern, aber [........] Mache dich nicht fertig, denn wenn du mal bei Google netava concept billing eingibst, findest du in jedem Forum Artikel wegen dieser Firma. Hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas Mut machen:sun::sun::-D

_Teile aus rechtlichen Gründen und wegen Behauptungen, die sich von hier aus nicht überprüfen lassen, editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## arcangel (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Der Geschäftsführer von netava-concept-billing, (...), ist kein unbeschriebenes Blatt; wegen (...) aufgefallen.
Also keine Sorgen machen ...

Gruß HaWe


----------



## Mirko 45 (16 Oktober 2008)

*Internet [ edit]  wer kann mir helfen*

*Gesprächstermin +++ Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid*
Sehr geehrte(r) Kunde(in),

trotz mehrfacher Mahnungen reagieren Sie einfach nicht!

Wir möchten das noch einmal klar stellen:
Sie haben durch die Annahme der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und Aktivieren Ihres persönlichen Zuganges einen *rechtsverbindlichen Vertrag* mit uns abgeschlossen. Auch wenn Sie nicht der Ansicht sind zahlen zu müssen, weil

- Ihre Freunde, Ihre Bekannten, Medienberichte oder Internetauszüge meinen, man müsse *rechtskräftigen Verträge* im Internet nicht bezahlen

- Der Absicht sind die *Leistung kostenfrei zu erschleichen* und damit einen *Betrugsdelikt* zu begehen

sind die angekündigten Massnahmen *wirksam* geworden.

Bitte stellen Sie sich darauf ein, dass zwischen dem *23.10.2008* und dem *30.10.2008*, mehrere Inkasso-Mitarbeiter Sie in den *späten Abendstunden* persönlich konsultieren werden. Dieser Termin dient dazu, Ihre finanzielle Lage zu prüfen und eine *Zwangsvollstreckung* vorzubereiten, sollten Sie weiterhin nicht bereits sein, die offenen Forderungen zu bezahlen.

Folgende Unterlagen sind für diesen Termin wichtig:

- Aktuelle Kontoauszüge von Ihren Konten, die Sie führen (alle)
- Ihre Lohn- und Gehaltsbescheinung / ggf. Renten-, Hartz 4-, Einnahmebezüge
- Unterlagen / Eidesstattliche Versicherung zu Ihrem Vermögensstatus

Die Zwangsvollstreckung beinhaltet in erster Linie den Antrag für einen Mahnbescheid, die Ausführung einer Kontopfändung (auch bei Arbeitslosigkeit, Hartz 4, Rente), sowie die Pfändung von Wertgegenständen durch einen *Gerichtsvollzieher*.

*Sie glauben nicht an diese Massnahmen oder diesen Worten?* Dann informieren Sie sich bitte, durch die unten *aufgeführten Beispiele* bereits *ausgeführter Vollstreckungen* offener Forderungen.

Beispiel-Auszüge: Amtsgericht Rostock (AZ: 426 Js 25630/06), Staatsanwaltschaft Münster (AZ: 82 Js 2754/08 A), Amtsgericht Wittenberg (AZ: 8C 429 05 IV), Amtsgericht Künzelsau (AZ: 2 C 221/07).

*+++ ERSPAREN SIE SICH EXPLIZIT HOHE KOSTEN, VERSCHULDUNG, PEINLICHKEITEN +++
+++ ZAHLEN SIE DIE OFFENE FORDERUNG NOCH HEUTE +++* 


(*Netava Concept Billing*


----------



## Reducal (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

DAS ist totaler jur. Blödsinn. Diese Spitzfinder würde ich an deiner Stelle wegen dem Verdacht der *Erpressung* anzeigen! Wer außergerichtlich einen "Gesprächstermin durch mehrere Personen ind den Abendstunden" ankündigt, macht sich auf diese Weise womöglich wirklich strafbar. Den somit Verdächtigen von der Ostsee können die Behörden über das http://netava-concept-billing.de/ seiner Seite einfach finden.

Bleib standhaft!


----------



## big_whopper (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Hab ich auch bekommen. Irgend ein Kasper hat mich da wohl angemeldet 
Ich gebe dem Kontoinstitut (steht weiter unten in der Droh-Mail) entsprechend eine Info.
Das sollte jeder machen der diese Mail erhält.
Vielleicht kann man ja auf einen solchen Kunden verzichten und evtl.
 Zahlungsgenötigte werden ihr Geld gar nicht erst los.


----------



## dvill (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Internet [ edit]  wer kann mir helfen*



Mirko 45 schrieb:


> Bitte stellen Sie sich darauf ein, dass zwischen dem *23.10.2008* und dem *30.10.2008*, mehrere Inkasso-Mitarbeiter Sie in den *späten Abendstunden* persönlich konsultieren werden.


Büro Rechtsanwalt Behnke, Hannover - Schuldnerberatung, Sanierung, Insolvenzrecht für Verbraucher, Selbständige und Freiberufler -


> Verboten ist jedoch es, Beitreibungsmaßnahmen als Nötigung oder als Bedrohung zu gestalten. Eine Nötigung oder Bedrohung kann schon darin gesehen werden, dass ein Inkassounternehmen martialisch auftritt (dunkle Gestalten, dunkle Kleidung, bedrohliche Körperhaltung). Das Gericht urteilte hier nach der Gesamtschau der Begleitumstände und sah in dem Vorgehen der Firma u. a. einen Verstoß gegen das staatliche Zwangs- und Vollstreckungsmonopol.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Internet [edit]  wer kann mir helfen*



Mirko 45 schrieb:


> *...*dass zwischen dem *23.10.2008* und dem *30.10.2008*, mehrere Inkasso-Mitarbeiter Sie in den *späten Abendstunden* persönlich konsultieren werden.


Wer dir hilft? Natürlich die Polizei. Die Besucher haben nämlich keinerlei Druckmittel außer ihren Fäusten und keinerlei Möglichkeit, dir auch nur einen Cent aus der Brust zu leiern. Dafür müssten sie gerichtliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen.

Was die geschrieben haben, reicht locker für eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung - und die solltest du sofortissimo erstatten!

Solltest du bayerischen Dialekt verstehen, kannst du hier nachlesen, was man 1909 einem Abzocker geschrieben hat. Übersetzungshilfe: Posthalter Korbinian Bechler drohte seinem Spezl an, ihn mit einem Ochsenfiesel herumzulassen und nannte ihn u.a. einen hundshäutenen Bazi, scheinheiligen Bauerndada und weiß Gott noch.

Wuschel


----------



## michael_schotter (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Internet [edit]  wer kann mir helfen*

Ich habe ebenfalls eine Mahnung erhalten und mein Anwalt meinte ich sollte damit auch gleich zur Polizei gehen. Bei dem zuständigen BKA Rostock wurde mir darauf mitgeteilt das Durchsuchungen bei den Wohnungs- und Geschäftsräumen von Herrn [..........] stattgefunden haben. Es sei aber nichts dabei raus gekommen? Wohnung & Büro leer, Niemand anwesend, Inhaber nicht bekannt. Viel mehr wurde eine neue Adresse und Inhaber außerhalb von Rostock gefunden. Und wer wissen möchte wer dieser [........]  ist muss nur bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Rostock anfragen. [........]. Komisch nur das niemand Ihn finden kann? Da ich in der Nähe von Rostock wohne ist es nahliegend mal dort vorbei zu schauen, nur scheinbar macht es ja keinen Sinn.:wall:

Michael


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Wie lautet denn die Kontoverbindung, an die eingezahlt werden soll?

In diesem Fall hier kann man wohl kaum von Kreditgefährdung sprechen, wenn man als Erpressungs-/Nötigungsopfer der Bank einen entsprechenden Hinweis auf den "Geschäftsmann" mitteilt.


----------



## big_whopper (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

*Deutschland
      Inhaber: Netava Concept Billing
	  Konto: 200044176
	  Ostseesparkasse (BLZ: 13050000)

Schweiz und Österreich
      IBAN: DE73130500000200044176
      SWIFT-BIC: NOLADE21ROS*


----------



## Mirko 45 (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

*Mir ging es auch so vor Kurzem habe eine anzeige gemacht.*


----------



## katzenjens (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Hallo,

wer so ein Schreiben erhalten hat, möge sich bitte mal mit mir per PN in Verbindung setzen. Ich habe eine "interessante" Mail von dem Anbieter erhalten.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## dvill (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Gibt es ein Inkassobüro, welches genau für einen Kostenfallensteller arbeitet?

"OC2 Sinus Media" - Google-Suche

Es ist mindestens so groß, dass es eine Abteilung Mahnbescheid gibt:

Hilfe Ftp World Abzocke!!! - PC-WELT - FORUM


> Wir sind von unserer Mandschaft nunmehr, nach Vorliegen eines vollstreckbaren Titels, mit der Einleitung von Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen beauftragt worden. Trotz der bisherigen Zahlungsverweigerung möchten wir Ihnen, in Ihrem eigenen Interesse stehend, vor Einleitung von Zwangsmaßnahmen nochmals die Gelegenheit zum Ausgleich der Schulden geben.


Das ist Kasperle-Theater auf Krabbelgruppen-Niveau.


----------



## katzenjens (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Hallo,

habe inzwischen mehrere Kopien der Mails bekommen. Danke! Ebenso hat sich der mutmassliche Urheber bei mir nochmal per Mail gemeldet und herumgepöbelt. Auf die Möglichkeit einer Gegendarstellung ist er (wohl aus verständlichen Gründen) nicht eingegangen.

Sachen gibts.... :roll:

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Netava Concept Billing: Drohung mit nächtlichem Hausbesuch? | Augsblog.de


> Netava Concept Billing: Drohung mit nächtlichem Hausbesuch? | Augsblog.de


----------



## michael_schotter (1 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Das ganze hat sich nun anders ergeben als erwartet. Zum Ersten sind bis heute keine "Kollegen" vorbeigekommen. Zum Zweiten habe ich endlich rausgefunden wie diese Anmeldung zustande kam. Die Seiten im Netz sind nur Fassade! Die eigentliche Anmeldung geschah über ein Programm. Dabei wurde mir eine Installation vorgegaugelt welche jedoch nur dazu diente, dass ich meine E-Mail Adresse für eine angebliche Nutzer Statistik hinterlasse sollte.

Der Hammer an der ganzen Sache ist nur das sich dieses Programm selber vernichtet. Spreche ich hier von einem Trojaner oder Virus? Das Programm wird überwiegend auf Scene und Erotik Seiten angeboten. Eventuell ist [..........] ein Betreiber dieser Scene Seiten?  Das würde diese große Anzahl von Minderjährigen erklären. :wall: Wer weiß wer weiß.


----------



## _type_ (25 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Hallo,

ich zwar nicht minderjährig, habe aber heute auch von der Firma   "Netava Concept Billing" eine Rechnung für ein angeblich am 01.11.2008 abgeschlossenes Abo der Plattform "www.teenyworld.org" bekommen. Ich habe diese Plattform nie besucht, kenne den Inhalt nicht - und will dies auch gar nicht! 

Also wenn ich das Richtig gelesen habe, soll ich nun schriftlich einen Widerspruch einlegen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## lost-in-emotions (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Hallo, 
ich bin erfreut udn erschreckt zugleich, 
das ich auch nicht der einzige bin mit dem Problem der besagten Firma!

Nur bei mir war es anders!

Bekam am 25.11.08 21:29:53 Uhr 
folgende Mail:



> Rechnung
> Sehr geehrte(r) Kunde(in),
> 
> wir danken für Ihre Anmeldung vom 03.11.2008. Hier für stellen Ihnen die nachfolgenden Beträge in Rechnung. Der Gesamtbetrag ist innerhalb von 7 Tagen auf unser unten genanntes Konto zu bezahlen.
> ...



Natürlich kam mir das nicht ganz sauber vor, 
weil ich mich da nirgends angemeldet hatte. 
Ich klickte somit NICHt auf diesen irreführenden Link, 
was auch GUT (?) war, 
denn in den AGB der Seite steht unter Absatz 4) was interessantes. 
_Das Widerrufsrecht entfällt bei Aktivierung!_

Was [......] und welch fieser neuer Trick.
Ich hatte schonmal mich in den Verbraucherzentralen umgeschaut und per Google euch gefunden.

Was soll ich jetzt konkret machen? 
Abwarten und die weiterhin dumm rummailen lassen?

Fakt ist: 
ich habe mich nicht angemeldet, 
ich habe mich nicht verifiziert 
und ich kein Account, kein Passwort, keine Dienstleistung. 
Auf Deutsch das Recht ist 100% auf meiner Seite, oder??

LG Lostie


----------



## lost-in-emotions (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

EDIT: Auf die AGBs bin ich gekommen, in dem ich extern auf die Seite geangen bin. Also ausserhalb des Web-Mailprogrammes


----------



## T-Bird (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Ich habe eben genau die gleiche Mail bekommen wie lost -in -emotions.

Wie sollen wir verfahren.Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## mietzi (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Hallo,

die Mail habe ich (als Frau!) auch eben bekommen. Teenyworld klingt so illegal, ich möchte die Seite aber gar nicht erst betreten...

Was soll ich tun? Ignorieren? Widerruf? Anzeige?

Vorallem, was ist das für eine Rechnung? In meiner Lehre zu Bürokauffrau, hab ich gelernt, dass Rechnungen einen Empfänger haben sollen - hat die Rechnung aber nichtmal oO


----------



## wahlhesse (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Wie kann man sich dort am 3.11.08 angemeldet haben wenn die Domain erst sehr viel später registriert wurde?



> Domain Name:TEENYWORLD.ORG
> Created On:23-Nov-2008 13:40:48 UTC
> Last Updated On:23-Nov-2008 13:40:50 UTC
> Expiration Date:23-Nov-2009 13:40:48 UTC


Einige Nutzlosanbieter haben es wohl wirklich nötig, oder?
Die Frage, ob man auf derartigen Müll überhaupt reagieren soll, erübrigt sich damit wohl, oder?

Der "Anbieter" verteilt auf einer seiner anderen Seiten übrigens Schadprogramme.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## mietzi (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort, ich bin beruhigt


----------



## T-Bird (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Also auch keine Anzeige machen wenn Drohbriefe kommen?


----------



## blowfish (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Also anzeigen kannst du den Seitenbetreiber. Jedoch nicht wegen der Rechnungsstellung (Die Aussichten auf Erfolg sind da gering) sondern wegen dem Verstoss gegen das Jugendschutzgesetz. Der Seitenbetreiber ist ja wohl in Rostock zu Hause laut dem Impressum. Also ist Deutsches Recht anwendbar.
Auch seine Ausführungen zum Jugendschutzgesetz sind sehr Fragwürdig:


> Der Kinder- und Jugendschutz basiert zusammen auf einem erzieherischen und einem gesetzlichen Auftrag.
> 
> Der erzieherische Kinder- und Jugendschutz soll Kinder und Jugendliche in ihrer Entwicklung befähigen, sich vor gefährdenden Einflüssen zu schützen und sich zu kritik- und entscheidungsfähigen jungen Menschen zu entwickeln, die für sich und andere Verantwortung übernehmen.
> 
> ...


Besonders gefällt mir da der markierte Ausdruck.


----------



## _type_ (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Habe im Prinziep die gleiche Mail wie lost-in-emotions bekommen.


----------



## Over (26 November 2008)

*Netava Concept Billing*

[noparse]Hallo erstmal 

Ich habe gestern Abend von im Betreff stehender Firma eine e-Mail mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen. Angeblich habe ich eine Mitgliedschaft für eine Erotikseite erworben (teenyworld.org).

Ich war ziemlich überrascht, denn ich habe mich weder bei dieser Seite noch bei irgend einer anderen Seite angemeldet.

Ich habe sogar meinen Spamordner durchforstet ob da mal irgendeine e-Mail gekommen ist, aber nichts.

Meine Frage ist nun soll ich auf die e-Mail antworten oder einfach ignorieren?

Über die Gesellschaft hab ich grade eben schon einiges gelesen, aber bisher nichts davon das die einfach mich Rechnungen rumwerfen.


Hier im Anhang noch die e-Mail:



> Netava Concept Billing
> Wilhelm-Külz-Platz 2
> 18055 Rostock
> 
> ...


 [/noparse]


----------



## lost-in-emotions (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Ich habe eben eine neue Mail bekommen, auf die ich auch von meinen Spam Account geantwortet habe:



> Durch Recherchen der Rechtsabteilung sind wir auf dem XXXXXXX.com Forum auf einen oder mehrere Beiträge, verfasst unter Ihrem Namen, gestoßen.
> 
> In Ihren Aussagen wurden einige Unstimmigkeiten und nicht nachvollziehbare Aussagen gefunden. Diese Aussagen beziehen sich auf XXXXXX.org, welches jedoch durch falsche Formulierung und Wiedergabe für Sie nur zugängliche Informationen, durch geltendes Recht nach §187 StGB unzulässig sind.
> 
> ...






Ich habe geantwortet:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> selbstverständlich kann ich gerne auf Ihren Wunsch DEN EINZIGEN Eintrag meinerseits editieren, es ist aber Fakt das ich mich niemals bei irgendeiner Ihrer dubiosen Seiten angemeldet und schon garnicht registriert habe!
> Ich habe keinerlei Anmeldebestätigung bekommen, keinerlei Anmeldedaten und schon garnicht einen Account. Dies werde ich nicht und möchte ich auch nicht! Es wurde keine Dienstleistung ihrerseits erbracht und somit auch kein Vertrag abgeschlossen! Somit haben Sie auch kein Recht irgendwelche fiktiven Kosten anzufordern.
> ...



Natürlich kam ein mailerDeamon zurück, der aussagt das ich den SupportCenter nutzen soll. Das geht aber irgendwie nur mit einer ID die ich nicht habe und nicht haben will.

@MOD: Bitte editiert doch meinen ersten einen Eintrag nach den Wünschen und Rechtmäßigkeiten des Anbieters und des Forums. 

Und wie geht es denn mit denen jetzt weiter?
Die haben doch keinerlei Regressansprüche, oder?
Einfach ignorieren?


----------



## wahlhesse (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Die persönlichen Daten wurden bereits editiert.
Ansonsten sehe ich nichts, was als Verleumdung o.ä. angesehen werden kann.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## wahlhesse (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Nochmal zur Info:

Falls jemand von dem Betreiber von Netava per PN über das Forum kontaktiert wird, bitte umgehend beim Moderatorenteam melden.
Danke.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## andy01090 (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

habe exakt die selbe Rechnung über Mail bekommen (Gestern). War auf keiner Seite, werde ganz sicher nicht zahelen. Doe nächsten Mails können sie sich eigentlich sparen.


----------



## Over (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Manchmal denk ich mir ich hätte doch ein Jurastudium machen sollen :roll:

"Normalen" Spam übertrifft das ja bei weitem.


----------



## _type_ (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

@wahlhesse
Hast PN


----------



## _type_ (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Die mail die lost-in-emotuions bekam, bekam ich hier im Forum als pm.


----------



## T-Bird (26 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

@wahlhesse
Hast auch von mir PN


----------



## harhar (26 November 2008)

*teenyworld org!*

Ich habe diese Rechnung heute auch bekommen. Ich habe mich dort am 03.11.08 registriert, wobei es die Domain laut whois, wie oben schon erwähnt, erst seit dem 23.11.08 gibt. 
Wo meine Zugangsdaten oder eine Bestätigung der Bestellung  sind oder warum ich die Rechnung erst drei Wochen nach "Vertragsabschluss" bekam, ist fraglich.

Nachdem man nicht auf die auf die Rechnungs-Mail antworten  kann, werde ich mich zurücklehnen und höchstens noch ein Formular ausfüllen:
jugendschutz.net - Hotline


----------



## mietzi (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Ich bekam diese PN, in der mit einer Anzeige gedroht wird auch ^^


----------



## lost-in-emotions (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Als PM habe ich nichts bekommen, nur als eMail an meinen Internet-Postaccount für Spam, da ist der auch gestern drin gelandet


----------



## lost-in-emotions (27 November 2008)

*AW: teenyworld org!*



harhar schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Rechnung heute auch bekommen. Ich habe mich dort am 03.11.08 registriert, wobei es die Domain laut whois, wie oben schon erwähnt, erst seit dem 23.11.08 gibt.



Laut deren Aussage, bezieht sich das Anmeldedatum auf die Domain, das davor war.

Frage mich echt, wie so Leute, so lange ihre [......] tätigen können, ohne das der Staat einschreitet / einschreiten kann?!

Aber fahr heute mal popelige 10km/h zuviel bei erlaubten 120km/h auf der Autobahn, und dir wird förmlich der A**** aufgerissen


----------



## mietzi (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Ich hab gestern Anzeige in Magdeburg gegen den Inhaber der Seite wegen versuchten Betrugs erstattet (ich hoffe ich bekomm jetzt nicht gleich wieder ne PN *g*). In Magdeburg war der Typ schon bekannt...

Schaut doch auch bei euch mal, wenn ihr keine Lust habt zur Polizei zu fahren, ob man die Anzeige Online erstatten kann. Ich denke je mehr sich von den Geschädigten zusammenfinden, desto besser.

Mir ist grad erstmal aufgefallen, dass die Rechnung an eine Mail-addy ging, die ich seit über 2 Jahren garnicht mehr benutz, nur noch pro Forma in meinem Mail-Programm drin hab


----------



## steffino (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

ich hatte heute auch eine solche Rechnung im Postfach mit einer angeblichen Anmeldund am 5.11.!

Ich habe allerdings auf den Link in der Email geklickt weil ich erstmal wissen wollte, wo ich mich angeblich angemeldet haben soll.
Eine Antwort mit Widerspruch ging schon raus.

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, das ich vor dieser Drohung mit dem Besuch dieser Inkasso-Leute echt Schiss hab.
Ich hab zwar eine solche Mail noch nicht erhalten, aber die wird dann ja sicher noch kommen.

Ich werde das sicher nicht bezahlen, dennoch hab ich bissl Schiss.
Ist es sinnvoll schon mit dieser REchnung zur Polizei zu gehen oder erst die Mahnung abzuwarten?

LG steffino​


----------



## bernhard (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*



steffino schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings auf den Link in der Email geklickt weil ich erstmal wissen wollte, wo ich mich angeblich angemeldet haben soll.


Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails sind immer gefährlich.

Auch noch auf präparierte Links zu klicken, ist bodenloser Leichtsinn. Das muss in Katastrophen enden.


----------



## steffino (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

naja sorry aber ich wusste doch im ersten moment gar nicht was das is.
und woher soll ich wissen was das für ne seite is, in der Mail steht ja nix davon.
vielleicht wars leichtsinn, aber ich war im ersten moment ein wenig verwirrt.

woher wissen denn andere hier im thread um was es sich bei dieser seite handelt?
ich hab mich ja nirgendwo eingeloggt, wie auch ohne Login-Daten!:roll:


----------



## JennyMcLane (27 November 2008)

*Moviesguy*

Hallo

Hab heute eine Rechnung von dieser MoviesGuy Seite bekommen. Google hat mir gesagt das es sich hier um eine Sex / Porno Seite handelt. Ich war nie ime Leben auf der Seite. Die Mail geht auf meine GMX Adresse.

Die Firma von der ich die Mail bekommen habe ist:

*Netava Concept Billing*

angeblich hätte ich ein 6 Monatabo abgeschlossen.

bin ja nicht blöd und zahl ihnen die rund 80 Euro.

Falls weitere Mails kommen, werde ich das der Polizei melden.


----------



## lost-in-emotions (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Klar ist das leichtsinnig af solche Links zu klicken, aber genau DAS ist doch deren Masche für die Falle. Wenn das Thema nicht so gemein wäre, würde ich ja sogar sagen das dieser Trick echt intelligent ist.


----------



## steffino (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

ich hab nun aber gelesen das einem auch nix passieren kann wenn man auf irgendwelche links klickt.
auch dann soll man das alles weiterhin ignorieren und es heisst noch lange nicht das man irgendwas zugestimmt hat.


----------



## katzenjens (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Moin,

vor den Mails von Netava (Ein-Mann-Show) braucht man definitiv keine Angst zu haben. Auch ich habe bereits einige Schreiben von dem "Anbieter" bekommen. Man kann darüber nur den Kopf schütteln.
Mehr nicht...

Es bleibt dabei, der Anbieter von Dienstleistungen hat zweifelsfrei darzulegen, ob ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag besteht. IP-Adresse und EMail reichen da bei weitem nicht aus!

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## lost-in-emotions (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*



steffino schrieb:


> ich hab nun aber gelesen das einem auch nix passieren kann wenn man auf irgendwelche links klickt.
> auch dann soll man das alles weiterhin ignorieren und es heisst noch lange nicht das man irgendwas zugestimmt hat.



Naja, es geht ja auch darum das sich bei fremden/unbekannten Links sich durchaus gefährliche Viren, Trojaner oder Scripte verbergen können.

PS, vielleicht sollte man das Topic diesen Threads umbenennen


----------



## pneumo (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Ich habe heute auch so eine dubiose Rechnung bekommen. Das wunderliche daran ist das ich die genannten Seiten nicht kenne bzw. auch diese Seiten nicht besucht habe. Habe auch meine E-Mail Adresse seit min. 8 Wochen zum Regestrieren benutzt bzw benutze ich meine E-Mail Adresse eh nur für seriöse Seiten. Werde auf jeden Fall über die Staatsanwaltschaft Potsdam Strafantrag stellen. Wollte noch ein Screenshot machen aber leider sind seit ca. 2 Std diese Domains nicht mehr erreichbar.

Gruss P.


----------



## krusedull (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Guten Tag an alle "Freunde der Netava",

dann will ich mich auch mal in die Reihe der Angeschriebenen stellen.
Diese Mail flatterte gestern zu mir ins Postfach.
eine Anmeldung soll am 04.11.08 erfolgt sein.
Diese dubiose T....ORG-Seite wurde nie besucht und nicht aktiviert.
Ich grübel darüber nach wann und wie die Burschen die benutzte Email-Adresse abgegriffen haben.

Den weiteren Diskussionsverlauf hier werde ich mit höchster Aufmerksamkeit verfolgen.

mfg krusedull


----------



## JennyMcLane (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Ich war nie im Leben auf der Seite.
Ich habe nichts angeklickt.
Ich poste nur in seriösen DVD / Filmforen, aber da habe ich NICHT meine GMX Adresse angegeben.

Habe es deswegen nicht in den Thread gestellt, weil ich weit über 18 bin.

Meine GMX habe ich eigentlich kaum in Verwendung. Da ich so und so die Adressen der Topleveldomains habe.

Muß man sich eigentlich Sorgen machen, wenn man z.B an eine Toplevel Domain Adresse eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommt. Man kann ja über denic.de etc die ganzen Adressdaten abfragen und wenn man eine Homepage betreibt, hat man auch sein Impressum stehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*



JennyMcLane schrieb:


> Muß man sich eigentlich Sorgen machen, wenn man z.B an eine Toplevel Domain Adresse eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommt.


Wie würdest du reagieren, wenn jemand an deiner  Tür klingelt und  aus dem Nichts
 heraus 100€  fordert


----------



## JennyMcLane (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Ich dachte eher an Brief. 
Ich mach gar nicht auf, wenn ich wem nicht kenne, schaue da zuerst aus dem Fenster im ersten Stock, da kann man bequem zum Tor sehen.  Wenn ich wem nicht kenne, mache ich nicht auf.
Wenn mein Vater rausgeht, kann er sich gleich wieder umdrehen und gehen. Er reagiert schon sehr allergisch auf so Typen. vor allem am Telefon - aber da kann ich auch schon ganz schön wild werden *g* 

Habe meinen Eltern die Mail gezeigt, das sie es gleich wissen.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*



JennyMcLane schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an Brief.


Mit/auf  welchen Medium eine  ungerechtfertige Forderung erhoben wird, ist völlig irrelevant


----------



## JennyMcLane (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Ich dachte eben, wenn die die ADresse haben und dann ein Brief von einem Anwalt etc kommt, könnte es haarig werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*



JennyMcLane schrieb:


> Ich dachte eben, wenn die die ADresse haben und dann ein Brief von einem Anwalt etc kommt, könnte es haarig werden.


Ein Anwalt ist ein Mensch wie du und ich mit keinerlei  Sondervollmachten. Anwälte 
schreiben im Auftrag von Mandanten  sinnvolles und  auch völligen 
Blödsinn. In den hier diskutierten Themen  nahezu ausschließlich Unfug. 

Der einzige Schriftverkehr, der beachtet werden  müßte, käme  vom Gericht.
Konjunktiv, weil die Chance vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden, bedeutend höher ist 
als einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu Gesicht zu bekommen, der im übrigen auch nur erstmal ein Versuchsballon wäre.


----------



## mietzi (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Ich möchte nur anmerken, dass je eher alle Anzeige erstatten, sich auch eher etwas tun kann. Alle motzen immer, dass man von diesen Seiten überrollt wird, aber getan wird in den wenigstens Fällen etwas :/


----------



## JennyMcLane (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Ich werde mich da mal bei der Polizei erkundigen wie das aussieht.


----------



## michael_schotter (27 November 2008)

*Und weg sind Sie!*

Erschreckend was hier passiert.

Wer ein Einschreiben oder einen Brief an die Netava Concept Billing oder Herrn [ edit] senden möchte, kann es gleich sein lassen. Herr [ edit] , samt Mitarbeiter, wurden von der Hausverwaltung fristlos gekündigt! Obwohl ich bereits Kunde von diesem Ultimative Portal gewesen sein soll, bekam ich gestern ebenfalls diese E-Mail (5starporn.de). Wollte diesen [ edit]  meine Meinung persönlich sagen... Neue Anschrift lautet Güstrow. Weiß jemand mehr?

PS: Das Bundeskriminalamt Rostock ist an dieser Suche sehr interessiert!

Bitte bei [ edit]  melden.


Michael


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (27 November 2008)

michael_schotter schrieb:


> Weiß jemand mehr?


...ja ich! zum einen gibt es in Rostock kein Bundeskriminalamt sondern lediglich eine Landespolizei, nämlich das Kriminalkommissariat in der Ulmenstr. 54. Es ist bereits hinlänglich bekannt, dass die StA Rostock (z. B. das Ref. 454) die erforderlichen Ermittlungen längst durchführt. Ob Güstrow oder sonstwo ist dabei egal, da die Zuständigkeit der Rostocker StA gegeben bleibt.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (27 November 2008)

michael_schotter schrieb:


> 5starporn.de


Das *ultimat-portal.de* ist ja noch gar nicht fertig. Wenn man darüber downloaden will, rührt sich noch gar nix.


----------



## wahlhesse (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Immerhin war dort bis gestern noch eine verseuchte Datei zum Download angeboten, wenn man in den Memberbereich wollte. Diese Datei sah aus wie ein kruder Browser, hat aber interessanten Netzwerktraffic erzeugt :-?.

Auch haben viele Betroffene hier Schreiben mit Einschüchterungsversuchen vom Anbieter bekommen. Aber so, wie es sich hier und auch anderenorts herumgesprochen hat, wird es wohl eher ein Rohrkrepierer 

Ach ja, das Bundeskriminalamt wird sich sicherlich nicht um derart kleine Fische kümmern...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## SAJel (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich habe gestern auch eine Rechnug für eine angebliche Mitgliedschaft auf t***world.org erhalten. Dort habe ich, wie alle anderen hier natürlich nie angemeldet. Diese kam über eine Adresse rein, die ich nur für Foren benutze, wo ich meine Identität nicht preisgeben will, wie hier zum Beispiel. Diese Adresse benutze ich nie in Verbindung mit meinem Realnamen oder gar Adresse. Folglich ist auf der Rechnung ja auch kein Name oder Adresse vorhanden, was jedoch auf eine ordentliche Rechnung draufgehört. Selbst wenn sich dort jemand mit Max Mustermann angemeldet hätte, müßte doch wenigstes dies so draufstehen. Stattdessen steht dort nur: "Sehr geehrte(r) Kunde(in)". Ein weiterer Beweis für mich, daß dieser Herr wohl die Emailadressen irgendwo gekauft hat und wahllos alle anschreibt. Für mich ist das ein noch größerer [.....], als diese "Kostenlosabzocker" Seiten, wo die Besucher getäuscht werden und so zur Anmeldung verleitet werden. Einsperren sollte man die.

Ich hätte ja gerne Lust, eine email zurückzuschreiben, daß für mich nicht ersichtlich wäre, auf wen sich denn die Forderung bezieht und ich diese Rechnung gerne zur weiteren Bearbeitung per Post zugeschickt bekommen hätte. Dann hat er nämlich ein Problem.

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, die Seite ist heute eine andere. Auch das vermeindliche Angebot weicht grundlegend von dem gestrigen ab. kommt mir so vor, als wenn der Herr X Abos verkauft und dann jeden Tag das Angebot wechselt. Als wenn ich heute eine Waschmaschiene bestelle und bekomme morgen einen Toaster geliefert mit der Begründung: Tut uns leid, aber wir haben unser Sortiment gewechselt.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*



SAJel schrieb:


> Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, die Seite ist heute eine andere. Auch das vermeindliche Angebot weicht grundlegend von dem gestrigen ab.


Das Konzept  "Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt" wird hier halt konsequent eingesetzt


----------



## Stealth (27 November 2008)

*MoviesGuy ?*

Hallo Community,

ich habe soeben folgende Mail erhalten:



> _*Hinreichend bekanntes Mahnschreiben entfernt. Bitte bedenkt, dass ihr teilweise damit auch eure Daten hier öffentlich preisgebt. MOD/BR*_



Ich muss ehrlich zugeben .. ich weiß nichtmal ob ich auf dieser Seite war ? Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt nicht daran erinnern.

Weiß evtl. irgendjemand etwas darüber? Soll ich darauf Antworten und sagen das ich noch nie auf dieser Seite war und diesen Dienst nicht einmal kenne? Soll ich auf diesen Userlogin link klicken?

Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand kompetente Hilfe geben denn momentan stecke ich eh in einer Schuldenfalle und kann mir dies echt nicht leisten!


----------



## harhar (27 November 2008)

*Ultimat Portal*

Habe ich auch gerade gesehen; jetzt bekommt man Zugang zum Ulimtat(iven) Portal. 
Jetzt habe ich bezahlt und was ist nun mit meinem 6-Monats Zugang zu den scharfen Teens? Nennt man das Nichterfüllung eines Vertrages oder so?:scherzkeks:

Ärgerlich an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass seriöse Anbieter aufgrund solcher Praktiken immer weniger bezahlende User finden.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2008)

*AW: MoviesGuy ?*



Stealth schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand kompetente Hilfe geben


Lies den Thread es ist alles  schon mehrfach durchgekaut


----------



## Mareco (27 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

hallo zusammen, 

Hab schon gleich ein rießen problem zu melden und hoffe das Ihr mir weitehelfen könnt 

Es geht um diesen *Netava Concept Billing* Verein 

Hab da auch so ne tolle rechnung bekommen von 80 €  und weiss ja auch das das alles nur BLa BLa ist aber nun zu meinem Problem:

Hab die Mail meine Mitbewoher gezeit .Der hat sich dann ohen mein Wissen bei der t..... world seite eingeloggt und ein Password angefordert .Das hat er auch dan bekommen und sich auf der Seite regestriert:wall: (also die User ID +Das erhaltene Password eingegeben) und wollte das nicht vohandene 6-Monats Abbo  wieder kündigen.
Das hat er mir heute erzählt weil er jetzt Schiss hat das  ich (bzw jetzt er) die Kacke doch bezahlen muss  .
Wollte heute nochmal nachschauen aber die t....world seite gibt es nicht mehr da kommt irgend was anderes.Er meine aber das er  die Seite ganz normal aufrufen konnte als er die Internetadresse auf der Rechnung angeklickt hat. 

Wies sieht das jetzt aus wenn ein password angefordert wurde und man sich auf der Seite eingeloggt hat um ein Abbo zu kündigen das niemals bestellt wurde. 

Haben die mich jetzt am Arsch ????

Schonmal vielen Dank für jegliche hilfe


----------



## jojo90 (28 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

hallo

ich habe gestern auch strafanzeige gegen die firma gemacht
was mir komisch vorkam zu diesem zeitpunkt wurde erst eine anzeige gegen die Firma gemacht. 

Hat jemand einen Screen zufällig gemaht von der seite moviesquy.de?

Mfg

jojo


----------



## JennyMcLane (28 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Ich geh nicht auf die Seite, weil dann können sie es einem sagen das man oben war.
Ich warte ab und werde zur Polizei gehen. Ich zeig sie an. 
Mein Vater meinte auch, bevor wieder was kommt, sollte man handeln.


----------



## pneumo (28 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

So es wurde heute Nachmitag Anzeige nach § 263 STGB gegen Netava Concept Billing erstattet. 

Gruss P.


----------



## Steffe10 (30 November 2008)

*Netava Concept Billing-1. Rechnung, wie weiter???*

im Internet bin ich auf ihre dieses forum aufmerksam geworden, da ich
mich nach der Firma Netava Concept Billing erkundigt habe. Ich habe
gestern Abend eine Rechnung bekommen, das ich am 07.11.08 einem
Freitag ein 6 Monate Abbo für folgende Seite "TeenyWorld.org"
abgeschlossen habe. Nachweißlich kann ich sagen, da ich generell
immer am Wochenende nach Hause fahre und mein Rechner in meinem
Zweitwohnsitz verbleibt, kann ich gar nicht diese genannte Seite am
genannten Tag besucht haben. Ausserdem ist mir diese Seite völlig
unbekannt. Weiterhin wird darauf hingewiesen das meine IP Adresse
vorliegt. Dies wiederum kann ich auch nicht verstehen, da ich in
einer WG wohne und die IP Adresse normalerweise ja auf dem
Telefonanschlußbesitzer (der ich nicht bin) läuft und somit mehrere
User ja gar nicht zu ermitteln sind.  Woher hat diese Firma also
meine Email Adresse? Eingekauft? Desweiteren soll ich bis 02.12.08
79,00 Euro zahlen. Was soll ich tun, nicht zahlen und was dann? Wird
man die Forderung dieser Firma los? Soll ich dies bei der Polizei
melden? Im Internet finde
ich nur was über die Mahnbescheide der Firma Netava Concept Billing, nichts, was man bei der 1. Rechnung machen soll, vielleicht Strafanzeige erstatten, wegen Nötigung. Selbst wenn
ich das machen, gehen doch die Forderungen weiter?

da ich keine erfahrung mit sowas habe und keine lust auf unnötigen stress danke ich schon jetzt für eure hilfe...

steffe10


----------



## Steffe10 (30 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing-1. Rechnung, wie weiter???*

achso nochwas is mir in der rechnung aufgefallen. da steht nich einmal meine adresse drin, weder meine haupt- noch nebenwohnsitzadresse. dann is die anrede in der rechnung mit "sehr geehrte(r) Kund(in)" sehr neutral. sieht mir nach n sammelschreiben aus. somit brauch ich doch sowas gar nichbeachten. immerhin kann ja jeder ne rechnung an irgendwelche leute rauschicken. nach deutschem recht, muss doch ne rechnung immer den kunden mit Kundennummer und anschrift beinhalten. oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## dvill (30 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing-1. Rechnung, wie weiter???*



Steffe10 schrieb:


> sieht mir nach n sammelschreiben aus.


Was sonst?

Sollen die Typen immer wieder neu überlegen, wie man anderen Leuten mit schwachsinnigen Mahnbedrohungen genügend Zahlungsangst einjagt?


----------



## Antiscammer (30 November 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Wenn man mit einer völlig grundlosen Forderung konfrontiert wird, hat man gegenüber dem Forderungssteller grundsätzlich keinerlei irgendwie geartete Rechtspflichten. Eigentlich bräuchte man noch nicht einmal zu reagieren.

Im Streitfall (der aber bei derartigen Vorgängen bei Internet-Nutzlos-Abzocke sowieso zu 99.99999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit niemals eintreten wird...) hätte der Forderungssteller die aktive Beweislast.
Er müsste darlegen und glaubhaft machen, dass es eine wirksame Bestellung gegeben hat.
Nach geschilderter Sachlage hier ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

Weitere Infos:

Das lesen.

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass ein wie auch immer gearteter Briefwechsel mit Betreibern der Nutzlos-Branche zu nichts führt.
Es ist so ziemlich egal, was man schreibt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html

IP-Adressen nützen den Abzockern nichts. Dabei ist es sogar völlig egal, ob Du die IP-Adresse tatsächlich hattest, oder nicht.
Hilfe... die haben meine IP-Adresse... - na und? (Augsblog.de)

Offenbar hast Du die Rechnung lediglich als e-Mail bekommen (die haben offenbar nicht einmal Deine ladungsfähige Anschrift...).
Dann sorge dafür, dass dies auch so bleibt. 
Sonst kriegst Du am Ende auch noch Rechnungs-Spam per Post.

Eine Rechnung muss nicht unbedingt eine Anschrift oder eine Kundennummer beinhalten. Ist aber dann i.d.R. nicht gerade ein Zeichen von Seriösität. Aber auch das ist zweitrangig.

Wenn Du mit Deinen Daten nicht gerade unvorsichtig im Internet hausieren gehst, hat das "Unternehmen" keine Möglichkeit, Deine Anschrft festzustellen.

Es kann in diesem Fall so sein, dass sich ein fremder aus Jux oder aus Versehen mit Angabe Deiner Mailadresse dort "angemeldet" hat. Auch das kann Dir aber wurst sein. Ist nicht Deine Sache. Du bist weder geschädigt noch sonst irgendwie beteiligt und hast damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## JennyMcLane (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

So war auf der Polizei.

Sie werden sich bei den Kollegen umhören, ob sie auch schon etwas bekommen habe. Werde am laufenden gehalten, aber ich brauche mir keine Sorgen zu machen.

Hab ihnen die Denic Daten mitgenommen.


----------



## NicuMD11 (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

hallo alle

*NICHTS ZAHLEN!!!
NICHT REAGIEREN!!

*gruss NicuMD11:wall:


----------



## NicuMD11 (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*



y0sh1 schrieb:


> hallo liebe computerbetrug.de-communtiy,
> 
> es fing so an, dass ich halt eine e-mail bekam mit dem inhalt
> "
> ...



von welchem anbieter hast du das??

Gruss


----------



## wahlhesse (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Hallo NicuMD11,

der Beitrag ist fast ein Jahr alt! Der Verfasser wird sicherlich nicht mehr antworten.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## NicuMD11 (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*



Reducal schrieb:


> DAS ist totaler jur. Blödsinn. Diese Spitzfinder würde ich an deiner Stelle wegen dem Verdacht der *Erpressung* anzeigen! Wer außergerichtlich einen "Gesprächstermin durch mehrere Personen ind den Abendstunden" ankündigt, macht sich auf diese Weise womöglich wirklich strafbar. Den somit Verdächtigen von der Ostsee können die Behörden über das http://netava-concept-billing.de/ seiner Seite einfach finden.
> 
> Bleib standhaft!




Hallo

Genau, ich hab auch schon solche Sachen bei der Polizei angezeigt!

Gruss


----------



## Steffe10 (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Hallo... habe die mail einfach mal aufgehoben und nicht geantwortet. Katzenjens wolllte meine mail die ich bekommen habe haben um gegen diesen jenigen vorzugehen. dies ist nun schon gute zwei wochen her. bis jetzt hat sich von der firma keiner gemeldet. also scheint es sich ja erledigt zu habe.


----------



## katzenjens (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Netava Concept Billing - Minderjährig*

Hallo,

der ganze Kram rund um Netava hat sich (vorerst) erledigt. Sämtliche Domains sind abgeschaltet. Somit gibts daher auch keine Belästigungen durch den "Anbieter".

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------

